# Oreo



## mysticeye (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd like to tell a funny cat story.

When I was in the tenth grade, we got a gray and brown striped Maine **** kitten. She was adorable, and as kids, we played with her and
handled her quite a bit, and in doing so, got very loud and possible hurt
her ears. She grew up a beautiful work of art. Poised in balance and 
harmony, she used to sit in the corner of the living room on my Mom's
best chair just adding to the decor. She even won a prize at a cat show, because of her beauty and way of posing.

But, when it came to petting and loving her, or getting any kind of unconditional love - forget it - she snubbed us.

My mother didn't know what to do. She felt Oreo maybe just didn't like us, and needed a different home. So, she put an ad in the paper and the 
first lady who came to see her fell in love with her, and as soon as Oreo
saw her, she jumped in her lap and curled up.
Wow!

They both stuck their noses up at us, as they walked out of our house.
Weird!


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, what an awesome story. Cats definitely pick their owners! My mom's Maine **** was so adorable as a kitten. So loving and cute. Then she grew up and wanted nothing to do with any of us. And to this day, 10 years later, she still just sleeps all day and night.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha my MCC was a wonderful cat and adored her Papa but was rather indifferent to everyone else, she like small children and would let them pet her but would squirm away if they tried to pick them up.
I was owned by Samantha for 15 1/2 years but she never sat on my lap or slept on the bed when I was sleeping, we spent hours in bed together in the evening and in the mourning but as soon as I went to turn out the lights she'd jump off and go to one of her regular spots.
She came from a breeder who due to circumstances had 2 litters of kittens at once, Samantha and her siblings and a litter of half siblings 2 months older.
I believe because she wasn't a needy or aggressive kitten she didn't get all the attention that she might have needed so she grew up not to be so needy as some other cats.
My previous cat had been a big time lap cat so I was some what disappointed at first but I came to accept her for who she was, she was a great cat, she loved to fetch and play other games and we had lots of fun together over the years.
Even though she wasn't a lap cat she liked to sit on the arm of my chair while I watched TV and I would pet her.
Some cats like everyone and some cats only show true affection to the person they have bonded with, it's important when you get your kitten or cat to spend quality time bonding with them, there's nothing more special then having a little friend who loves you above all others.


----------

